# Powdercoating reels



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*Has anyone ever tried powder coating the frames of fishing reels? If so, how did they turn out*_, _*any suggestions on refinishing the exteriors of well used fishing reels? Shimanos, Diawas, Garcias etc.*_


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

do a search on here for powdercoated reels


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*I did but, nothing came up. That's why I posted the question. I'm not only looking for just powdercoating but, any finishes for weathered reels. Thanks for your reply.*_


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm thinking of having my aluminum fly reel anodized. I need to make sure I can take it apart and put it back together correctly though.:biggrin: Check out my fly quiver in the fly fishing board to see the difference.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*Will do.*_


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I've seen some little companies that would powder coat reels, I can't seem to find the link at the moment however.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*I thought about anodizing but, after checking out a couple of sites on doing that. Wow, way to dangerous for a home project, not to mention not to environmentally safe. Beautiful finishes, just to dangerous!!!sad3sm *_


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm a machinist and we have all our parts anodized locally. I'm paying them to do it for me.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

devil1824 said:


> I'm a machinist and we have all our parts anodized locally. I'm paying them to do it for me.


_*If you got a name and number, I'll give them a call to find out their prices for doing reels. I appreciate your input devil1824. :cheers:
*_


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

like this?


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_* Oh yeah, just like that. Who did it? Where are they located? How much do they charge?*_


----------

